# Done processing my first three plants



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 21, 2021)

White widow grown outside. Had a super wet and cold spring didn’t even get them in the ground until June 3rd. My first grow


----------



## pute (Oct 21, 2021)

Feels good don't it!


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 21, 2021)

enjoy that harvest...

we still have several plants hanging and four more to chop



those turkey bags average 1-2 lbs


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 21, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> enjoy that harvest...
> 
> we still have several plants hanging and four more to chop
> 
> ...


Id love to grow that much but right now I just give it away to friends. I so enjoy the process of the grow.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 22, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> Id love to grow that much but right now I just give it away to friends. I so enjoy the process of the grow.



good job on gifting the sacred herb......same here...we give a lot away to the elderly and shut in and less fortunate and of course , we give a lot away as presents during the holidays....


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> good job on gifting the sacred herb......same here...we give a lot away to the elderly and shut in and less fortunate and of course , we give a lot away as presents during the holidays....


Can you be my secret Santa ?


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 22, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> Id love to grow that much but right now I just give it away to friends. I so enjoy the process of the grow.


I agree, I grow for my wife and enjoy the season, then spend the winter making a game plan for next year.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> I agree, I grow for my wife and enjoy the season, then spend the winter making a game plan for next year.


Learn to make edies instead of smoking, they last longer and brownies are my go to snack . Mellow out man


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Learn to make edies instead of smoking, they last longer and brownies are my go to snack . Mellow out man


Oh yeah, I'm on it. The wife takes six ounces of dry weed dumps it in a all day crock pot with 2 pounds of butter, what a waste. As I start looking into butter I realize not heating your weed before you make butter is a big issue and a waste. I like gummies Amazon.com: ONGROK Butter Maker Machine, Tincture Machine, Oil Infuser, Edible Butter Maker, and Infuser Machine, Electric and Automatic Herbal Infusion Machine, 1-5 Cup Capacity for Small & Large Batches: Home & Kitchen


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> Oh yeah, I'm on it. The wife takes six ounces of dry weed dumps it in a all day crock pot with 2 pounds of butter, what a waste. As I start looking into butter I realize not heating your weed before you make butter is a big issue and a waste. I like gummies Amazon.com: ONGROK Butter Maker Machine, Tincture Machine, Oil Infuser, Edible Butter Maker, and Infuser Machine, Electric and Automatic Herbal Infusion Machine, 1-5 Cup Capacity for Small & Large Batches: Home & Kitchen


I always decarb my weed in oven 240degs F for 40 mins this activates the THC by converting THCA into THC (the good stuff) you can also add Lectin as a fat to help with the bodies absorption . (Butter in your case is the carrier Fat so none is needed for butter.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Can you be my secret Santa ?
> View attachment 280885


New Pic change out


----------



## Bullshoalsguy (Oct 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Learn to make edies instead of smoking, they last longer and brownies are my go to snack . Mellow out man


That’s my plan. I’m reading about it now. Want to try making edibles with water cured bud so there is no taste.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 22, 2021)

Bullshoalsguy said:


> That’s my plan. I’m reading about it now. Want to try making edibles with water cured bud so there is no taste.


Comment on those results. I saw an old subcool video the other day and he was "washing butter" which was basically remelting it in water and bringing to a boil, let cool, remove butter piece from water.

Repeat with fresh water, each time it washes more of the green out until it is just yellow butter colorish. I want to try that with butter.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2021)

Subcool was a badass Grower. Here is some of his threads of his right before he left. Just click on postings. 









						subcool
					






					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Can you be my secret Santa ?
> View attachment 280885





NO!

but feel free to make a charitable contribution to my Santa’s Helpers Fund


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2021)

The second one looks like she accepts coins but can she break a dollar bill?


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2021)

OMG


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> NO!
> 
> but feel free to make a charitable contribution to my Santa’s Helpers Fund
> 
> ...


MORE CAL/MAG Please


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The second one looks like she accepts coins but can she break a dollar bill?




I believe that second one is responsible for discovering the first black hole on earth


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> I believe that second one is responsible for discovering the first black hole on earth


They make Bleach for that LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2021)

Me thinks she was waiting for a horse. 
Sick bastards.
Careful big. That second Pic might be a little much for Angie off so I removed it. Sorry just trying not to piss off the boss lady.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Me thinks she was waiting for a horse.
> Sick bastards.
> Careful big. That second Pic might piss Angie off. Just a little to much. Just sayen.


Sounds like you have been south of the boarder watching the Donkey Shows again.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Me thinks she was waiting for a horse.
> Sick bastards.
> Careful big. That second Pic might be a little much for Angie off so I removed it. Sorry just trying not to piss off the boss lady.



no problems Amigo!

I just went back to delete it but you beat me to it......

good job!


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 23, 2021)

Yeah I was afraid Angie's two eyes would have seen that one huge fking brown eye and freak out.


----------



## joeb631 (Oct 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> MORE CAL/MAG Please


I can help !!!


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah I was afraid Angie's two eyes would have seen that one huge fking brown eye and freak out.




the origins of the elusive black hole


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The second one looks like she accepts coins but can she break a dollar bill?


I think she can break more than dollar bill


----------



## Bubba (Oct 23, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> They make Bleach for that LOL


I'm afraid to look but there is likely a Youtube on that....ewww

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Oct 23, 2021)

JoseyWales said:


> I think she can break more than dollar bill


Whooped them again josey wales...

Bubba


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 23, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Subcool was a badass Grower. Here is some of his threads of his right before he left. Just click on postings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You


----------



## JoseyWales (Oct 23, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Whooped them again josey wales...
> 
> Bubba


I Reckon so.


----------



## Bubba (Oct 23, 2021)

A really good movie.

Bubba


----------

